# TSA and Searches



## leemell (May 14, 2012)

The TSA in this LA Times article points out why the TSA searches everyone, toddlers and disabled. This is what they found in New Jersey. It is a fact that terrorists use even these people if they can.


----------



## trainman74 (May 15, 2012)

Great, except those weren't terrorist incidents, and they would have been discovered by pre-TSA airport security just as easily without the Nude-O-Scope and the bloated Federal bureaucracy.

Patrick Smith in Salon points out once again that _true_ airport/airline security comes from intelligence, not from TSA screenings.


----------

